# Eheim Ecco Parts Locally



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Does anyone know if anyone locally stocks Eheim Ecco parts. I need the clips and the little round handle parts. 
Was installing the eheim on the new tank and have know idea what happened but it raptured. That is a nice way of describing the event!!!!!
Water went everywhere.....Carpet.


----------



## DiscusD (Jan 24, 2005)

I would try Dallas North They have had eheim Parts onhand before. If they dont have the part they can get it.

D'Wyatt


----------

